

Ask HN: what does web2print mean for you? - trez

We are building an API to ease PDF customization and we noticed this business domain is called web2print. Does that mean something for you? Do you plan to add any web2print features on your products?<p>Any feedback welcome.
======
gee_totes
If something could take html markup, and a print stylesheet, and render it
into a PDF, that would make me very happy.

Also, if you are using PHP to do this, I would be interested to hear what
libraries you are using. The last time I looked, using PHP to convert to HTML
was a total mess.

